# Teterboro, NJ Pigeon needs home



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Anyone live near the Bergen County animal shelter in New Jersey? This bird needs a home. She is banded 2003 and really pretty. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13181630


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

She is pretty! If we lived closer she'd have a new forever home...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Try contacting Gretchen from our resources directory and see if she can refer someone. Scroll down to the NJ listings: http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

Terry


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Emailed Gretchen and she's on the case!


----------



## thewarriorchild (Aug 29, 2008)

Don't forget me!! Did they find a home?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

thewarriorchild said:


> Don't forget me!! Did they find a home?


I haven't heard but if you're interested, contact Gretchen on that list Terry linked.


----------

